# Watch the kernel update to .39!



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure why,  but the update today to kernel 4.13.0.39 seems to not like my system.  On my main Kubuntu install,  only one of my screens would come up,  no graphics or app menu.  Had to hard power off.  Reboot,  using advanced and pick the .38 kernel,  and all is well again.   So I did a clean install of a 2nd separate one,  upgraded it including the new kernel,  and it hung up like the first one,  but came back after a hard reset.  It has no grub menu to select advanced however.  Weird stuff,  and I'd probably avoid the .39 kernel for now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Not sure why,  but the update today to kernel 4.13.0.39 seems to not like my system.  On my main Kubuntu install,  only one of my screens would come up,  no graphics or app menu.  Had to hard power off.  Reboot,  using advanced and pick the .38 kernel,  and all is well again.   So I did a clean install of a 2nd separate one,  upgraded it including the new kernel,  and it hung up like the first one,  but came back after a hard reset.  It has no grub menu to select advanced however.  Weird stuff,  and I'd probably avoid the .39 kernel for now.



Report your findings to the consortium, check for newer drivers too.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2018)

Have newest drivers.  Reported to Kubuntu forums,  but probably won't get noticed.  I'm sure someone else will notice this soon enough,  it's a pretty big pain....
Just to retort...  if I select the older .38 kernel at boot,  my system runs perfectly...  if I do a new install,  it hangs on reboot,   can be forced to power off,  and will reboot,
but without any menu.  Very weird.  .39 kernel on old install causes basically black screen on boot....


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2018)

Still think something is weird here,  turns out my video driver is corrupted on the new kernel,  like it was mis-compiled.   Btrfs was messing up my grub boot menu, so
did a 2nd install using ext4,  this time installed and upgraded all first,  then installed video drivers,  and it runs fine with newest kernel.  Also,  became a maintainer on AppDb today!
Submitted my first update for cuesplitter 1.2...  a small,  but significant conquest!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 26, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Still think something is weird here,  turns out my video driver is corrupted on the new kernel,  like it was mis-compiled.   Btrfs was messing up my grub boot menu, so
> did a 2nd install using ext4,  this time installed and upgraded all first,  then installed video drivers,  and it runs fine with newest kernel.  Also,  became a maintainer on AppDb today!
> Submitted my first update for cuesplitter 1.2...  a small,  but significant conquest!



There is something about drivers builds failing in the .39 changelog



> * DKMS driver builds fail with: Cannot use CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION=y, please
> install libelf-dev, libelf-devel or elfutils-libelf-devel (LP: #1760876)
> - [Packaging] include the retpoline extractor in the headers



Linux internals are not my specialty, so I'd rather someone more knowledgeable say if this is related to what's happening to your system...


----------

